# 8190



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well have built a few sets with it so far,and I have it on my personnal bow as well.We fine this product to extremely stable and the shot is very quite as well.We will be sure to have this product in stock.


48archer said:


> I cant believe i havent seen any posts about BCY 8190 yet, has anyone built a set with it yet and how is it working out?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

So far I'd say this is the best of 8125 and 452x all in one. We're seeing good speeds and great stability.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have it out on a few bows...

I will let my shooter s chime in...but what I will say is, it has a crisp shot....no peep rotation, small in diameter, fits in cam grooves really nice...quiet

I'm still in the test and evaluation stages....my shooters are shooting the dog snot out of it now....those guys are my lab rats.....lol











Park-n-Sons Precision Bowstrings
Via DROID-X


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've built 9 sets for others to test, plus 2 sets of my own for my evaluation. These sets were made for target bows, 3-D bows and recurves. All feedback that I received so far has been EXCELLENT. Only little negative response was from 2 sets I made for recurve shooters and the only complaint was that their bows sounded louder. The 9 sets were built and given free to them with the only requirement upon receiving a free set was that they must fill out a spec. sheet to record data and write comments so that I can return this to Bob and Chris. I think that this is going to be a truly hard material to beat but I'd bet in the future BCY will come up with one that will. Ed


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

I've built 3 set for all of my personal bows. I really like the overall finished strings diameter. The material is stable with no peep rotation.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

2 Test sets out in the field and 2 on my own test bows. Top notch. As stable as anything out there with great speed so far. I just want to run several several thousand shots through it before I sell it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

How many strands are you guys making strings / cables with the 8190 ?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

We have been running 24 for both string and cables.... QUOTE=Dthbyhoyt;1062666521]How many strands are you guys making strings / cables with the 8190 ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

Does it fuzz up much?


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

how does it stand up to heat compared to the 8125?


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> How many strands are you guys making strings / cables with the 8190 ?


I think I have finally settles on 24/28.

It has not frayed up yet


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to getting some on my recurves. Anyone know if its got Gore fiber in it like the new 8125?

-Grant


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes it does have gore in it...


grantmac said:


> I'm really looking forward to getting some on my recurves. Anyone know if its got Gore fiber in it like the new 8125?
> 
> -Grant


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats the price point on new cables and strings with this product?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

About the same

And remember this is a NON blended product so when ordering it can only be ordered in solid colors, no speckled



kylecurtis04 said:


> Whats the price point on new cables and strings with this product?


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

omen said:


> Yes it does have gore in it...





ex-wolverine said:


> And remember this is a NON blended product so when ordering it can only be ordered in solid colors, no speckled


Does this mean that it is all Gore?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Vortex69 said:


> Does this mean that it is all Gore?



No just means its 100% Very High Quality Dyneema SK90 with gore mixed in it...As oposed to 452X Blended with Vectran/Dynemma (67% SK75 Dyneema, 33% Vectran) 

I know its confusing because folks are thinking that the GORE added makes it a blended product , the gore is there for a little stability and lubricity (if thats a word) and to cut down on the wear and tear...

When in reality the Vectran that is in 452X is there to enhance the stability...less creep and stretch with it in there...

I belive its the Vectran that allows for the different color absorbtion, hence speckled colors...I might have it backwards



Vortex69 said:


> Does this mean that it is all Gore?


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

In speaking with Bob at BCY, the heat issue was the main concern on how the material will hold up. Seven of the sets were made for Indoor bows. These bows stay indoors at a club where the heat is above normal and are shot everyday. So far the results are very good with no stretch or creep. My two sets are on 3-D bows in my daughters basement, 5 feet away from a furnace duct that blows on them. She loves the heat - 85 degrees. I set up a short range to test the bows. Everyday I shoot each one 75 times, no more and no less. I take measurements everytime after I shoot them. I'm getting the same results. The 8190 material is going to be a GREAT material. Ed


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

do you use the same lay up measuresments as you would with 452x


----------



## Da Vinci (May 16, 2011)

lays up like 452x. Running 26 strands all the way around. Fantastic speeds. seeing a 3-5 fps increase over 8125. waiting on colors....


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> No just means its 100% Very High Quality Dyneema SK90 with gore mixed in it.....................


100% Dyneema means 0% Gore? 

In reality, any idea on how much Gore?

Not a big deal, just curious.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Vortex69 said:


> 100% Dyneema means 0% Gore?
> 
> In reality, any idea on how much Gore?
> 
> Not a big deal, just curious.


 leave that up to the engineers.....Call Bob or Ray at BCY they will hook you up


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Can somebody fill me in on what's new and great about this new string? I don't know too much about them so forgive my ignorance. Is this a string just for target bows or will it work well for hunting as well?


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

8190, the new BCY material can be used on all bows; Target, 3-D and hunting. I have built 2 sets for recurves as well. The 8190 is a cross between the 452X and 8125. It provides superior stability, less creep,stretch and increased FPS. It is a thinner diameter and 26 -28 strands is being used on string sets. This is a GREAT new material. Ed


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

How do you compare the new BCY material to the new Brownell XS2? I have heard very good feedback on the brownell strings too. Anyone compare the two in performance?
Thanks!


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

Longbow42 said:


> How do you compare the new BCY material to the new Brownell XS2? I have heard very good feedback on the brownell strings too. Anyone compare the two in performance?
> Thanks!


X2 this is what im wanting to know, i have tested XS2 with good results, but havent had a chance to play with 8190. So anyone that could even pm me info would be great.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

we swapped out a string only on a new supra at 50lbs and 28.5"
24 strands of 452x all th eway around shot 288 with a 330gn arrow
24 strands of 452x as the cables and 26strands of 8190 as the string and it shot 295 with the same arrow
dind't notice any sound difference, did notice there was a LOT of wax on the string when we burnished it after putting it in the jig


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

we are supposed to be getting some xs2 to test here in a few days so we will build a string and do the same thing with that once we get it


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

wolf44 said:


> we swapped out a string only on a new supra at 50lbs and 28.5"
> 24 strands of 452x all th eway around shot 288 with a 330gn arrow
> 24 strands of 452x as the cables and 26strands of 8190 as the string and it shot 295 with the same arrow
> dind't notice any sound difference, did notice there was a LOT of wax on the string when we burnished it after putting it in the jig


Wow that's a big difference!


----------



## Hamdog (May 10, 2010)

When will this string be available to purchase? What serving are you guys using with the 8190? I need to make new strings bad but am holding out for the new BCY material. Thanks!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

In a couple weeks..they (BCY) are running as fast as they can...There are some colors available...Using the typical serving, 3d and Halo for ends and 62XS and or Diamond back for center



Hamdog said:


> When will this string be available to purchase? What serving are you guys using with the 8190? I need to make new strings bad but am holding out for the new BCY material. Thanks!


----------



## Hamdog (May 10, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> In a couple weeks..they (BCY) are running as fast as they can...There are some colors available...Using the typical serving, 3d and Halo for ends and 62XS and or Diamond back for center


Thanks ex-wolverine. What are using for serving thickness .014? Also what strand count are you using? Thanks!


----------



## vtmonster (Dec 15, 2011)

I would like to purchase a set for my mr6 in flo orange and black in the 8190,is anybody selling them right now?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

from what we are hearing from bcy 26-28 string 28 cable
at 26 strands we had good nock fit with .021 center serving, maybe a slightly looser than 24 strands of 452x


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

How does 8190 compair to Trophy? I've been buying up different colors of Trophy because that's what most people seem to want, but if this is supposed to be better then I might swich to it instead... Anyone know what the retail will be for a 1/8# spool of 8190? Thanks. -Chris


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Any updates on the XS2 testing? How do these 2 strings compare for a bow used for hunting and outdoor 3d? I like the speed gain from the 8190 and the fact that is has gore. Who can I contact to have a string/cable set made for me in 8190?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'm pleased to say I was one of the early testers for this great product. I have it on all my bows and have experienced no movement, great speeds and a very stable peep. I've been using it long enough now that I can also say it holds up well also. I notice that Winner's Choice has gone with it as their standard material... I think that says it all!


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

I put a set of JBK string/cables on my Obsession SS on Monday, only 200-250 shots in now, but so far I'm impressed with both the quality of the 8190 material and with Jeff's attention to detail in the serving. Anyone looking for a new string/cable set would do well to contact Jeff (Omen on here), he will take care of you in short order


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Anymore updates all testing? I hear 8190 has not been really tested in warmer weather?


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

I sure have tested the heck out of it in this ridiculous Tennessee heat. I love it. No stretch or creep what so ever.



SierraMtns said:


> Anymore updates all testing? I hear 8190 has not been really tested in warmer weather?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Had it for a few months now. No string stretch at all. Bow has kept in tune with a lot of shooting. No complaints here.


----------

